# Fall of the Broken



## Need_A_Life (Oct 21, 2007)

OOC: Everyone is assumed to start in a random quarter in Sharn, after your own choice. Post your intro and note if you are nearby another member.

Your first goal will be finding the Gilded Cup, which will require a Gather Information check from everyone.

---

Gather Information
Lady Meredith ir'Bara: 4+3mod+5circumstance = 12
Olotumeal 3+2mod = 3
Frundor Termen: 9+2mod = 11
Finn Alastair Kincadd: 16+5mod = 21
Hashkavak: 9+9mod = 18

Finn Alastair Kincadd and Hashkavak are apparently the only ones who remember the name of a fine inn in upper Menthis.

Please introduce your characters and state your locations and those of you who know where the place is may choose to go there immediately. The rest may choose to make inquiries on their own


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 21, 2007)

Olot is always near his warlock friend. He is constantly looking around, keeping track of the people nearby.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2007)

The sight of the warlock resting on the wall of some house, and the half orc standing next to him, screening the surroundings, was a usual sight since the pair get to town about 6 month ago. Frundor was reading the letter again. 
*"I told ya Olot, this sounds really strange, but I can't resist the curiosity that it wakes up in me. And I can smell the sweet scent of coin after it, if you know what I mean"* the warlock winks. *"So what ya said? We go look for that inn? Anyway, he finish our last job tomorrow and we spend most of the money we earned in food booze and womens, Ha"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 21, 2007)

Olot has always sounded more human than orc, which confuses most people, given his orc-like features. I prefer to not feel my purse empty. Where the hell is this Guilded Cup? A man walks by and stares at Olot and Frundor, which Olot promptly returns as he straightens his body up, showing off his massive form. To accent his point, he begins to toy with the handle of his greataxe.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2007)

*"YOU..." *Frundor says to the man *"You will tell us where the Guilded Cup is. And you will do it now"* he orders. 

OOC: An intimidate roll in case it is necessary = 15 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1328273)


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 21, 2007)

Meredith steps out of the home of her friend Halharath, examining a slim piece of crystal that he had given her.  She tucked it into her belt as a young gnome came running up to her to hand her a letter.

She stuck her head back into the apartment with some annoyance that the messenger didn't even ask to make sure she had the right person.  She looked down at the note to see whether she should call out to Halharath's wife or daughter only to find that it was, in fact, addressed to her.

"Alright, I'm impressed.  How did you know I was in Overlook when I live in Crystal Bridge?  I suppose I owe you something for that, don't I?"

She gives the girl a gold coin before turning to the note, leaning against the door frame.  _Never heard of the Gilded Cup.  Asking my company and couldn't even do me the favor of telling me the *district* at least?_

She stuck her head back in the apartment a second time.  "Halharath?  Ganatari?  Panitari?  Any of you have any idea where I'd find a 'Guilded Cup'?  No, no, not _a_ guilded cup, a place with that name.  No?  Well, thank you for your hospitality again.  And the gift."

She stepped down from the apartment and exited the tower it was located in, reading over the message for a clue.  _Nothing here...  Oh!  I know, I'll order a skycoach, and ask to go to the Guilded Cup.  With any luck, the driver will know where it is._

She walks into the middle of a skybridge and hails a coach to put that plan into action.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 21, 2007)

OOC: Heh, warlocks _do_ tend to like scaring people, still that's the fastest I saw anyone use intimidate in-game.
Those who wish to use InvisibleCastle are of course welcome to do so.

---

*Frundor* and *Olot*, you see a poor peasant wide-eyed with fear. "I-i-i... do not know what you're talking about! Please don't kill me!"
You notice that some people start approaching, what you quickly realize is a situation very easy to misunderstand.


*Meredith*, a skycoach quickly reacts and a heavily scarred half-elf leans out to talk to you. "So... where might a beautiful lass like y'self be headed?"


----------



## Zurai (Oct 21, 2007)

*Finn, Human Swordsage*

Finn stretched in his bed in the Golden Horn and gently woke his companion, a comely half-elf lass he'd picked up at the Starfire Dragon last night.

"It's time for me to go, dearling. Your company was exquisite, and I pray I will see you again soon. Feel free to make use of the inn's amenities while you're here - just tell them to put it on my tab."

So saying, he kisses her gently then gets dressed (courtier's outfit over his light chain shirt, short sword at his hip, daggers secreted in various spots around his body) and sets off downstairs, intending to get a bite of food before his scheduled daily adventure. Before he'd had a chance to order anything though, one of the inn's staff came up to him with a letter.

"Master Finn Kincadd? This letter arrived for you overnight."

Finn smiles brilliantly at the young man, "Indeed? Thank you lad.". He swaps a gold coin for the letter and sits down to read the message.



> Dear friend,
> Though you and I have never before met, I beseech you to help me. Whether you trust me or not I hope you will give me the chance to talk to you about this matter; this matter I assure you, is not a trivial one.
> Hopefully, my letter has convinced you. Meet me in the Gilded Cup; I will know you when you arrive.
> M




Finn puzzles over the letter for a minute, then shrugs and grins. "Well, it's always pleasant when work finds one before one even sets foot out his door! If I remember, the Gilded Cup isn't terribly far from here. I guess I'll head on over and see what this 'M' person wants of me. And, with any luck, they'll be serving breakfast over there as well!"

Finn folds the letter and slips it into a pocket, then heads out the door. He'll either walk (if the Gilded Cup is within, say, 15 minutes' travel by foot) or catch a skycoach.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2007)

*"The inn, we need to know where is the Gilded Cup inn damn it. Go away you filthy scum, you have no use for us." *then addressing Olot *"We need someone with something else than air in their skulls"* 
Then he notices the other people approaching. *"What are you looking at? Do I have my face painted? No, so, unless any of you know where the Gilded Cup inn is, get out of our way"*

OOC: What can I say? he is pure honey.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 21, 2007)

"I have an important meeting to be at.  I'm supposed to meet my associate in the Guilded Cup.  Know where it is?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 21, 2007)

Unless you are looking to find a short life, you best be on your way. Olot growls as he steps in front of Frundor.  I do not feel like claiming heads today, but that does not mean I will not. BEGONE!

*post edited to include a roll*

[sblock=intimidate if needed]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1328471     It's a 28. Good first roll![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 21, 2007)

Frumbor makes as if he tries to stop his huge friend, taking the arm which Olot uses to hold his greataxe. 
*"Easy my friend, you have already eat today..."* he says in a loud enough voice for the people to hear. Then turning to them, he adds* "I suggest you go... Sometimes I can´t control him."*

[sblock=Bluff if need] http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1328581
A 17, pretty good. [/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hashkavak was eager to get home, after a tense diplomatic mission in Aundaire he was defintiely looking forward to some well earned R & R, A hearty Tribex stew and maybe even take in a show in Middle Menthis.  At the very least he was eager to share of the success of his mission to bring a Riedran importing company operating in Fairhaven under closer scrutiny of the city watch to the Kalashtar elders "They'll definitely have a harder time shipping Adarian slaves to Darguun now" he thought with a wry grin.  Coming to his apartment in Overlook he saw the note tacked to his door.  "Hello, what do we have here?" He says to himself, opening the note.


> Dear friend,
> Though you and I have never before met, I beseech you to help me. Whether you trust me or not I hope you will give me the chance to talk to you about this matter; this matter I assure you, is not a trivial one.
> Hopefully, my letter has convinced you. Meet me in the Gilded Cup; I will know you when you arrive.
> M



"Ah the Gilded Cup, haven't been there in a while, I hope the are still serving that delicious leek and pawldo soup.  I would certainly rather dine on that then more taslek broth,"  the thought of another bland meal of broth and water drawing a scowl from the normally exuberant Kalashtar.  "Well, sooner begun sooner done," he thinks to himself setting off for the Gilded Cup, tipping a slight bow to a pair of Adarian maidens on the way and whistling a jaunty tune while stepping into some of the more subtle movements of the Path of Shadows.

[sblock=OOC] Is there a rogue's gallery we should post our chars up at?[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 22, 2007)

They test my patience, friend. I suggest you let go of my arm, or I will have to kill them left-handed. The cold tone in Olot's voice showed Frundor that he was not bluffing in the least.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 22, 2007)

*Finn Kincadd* has no problem finding the inn, which is located in Upper Menthis, the home of the richest and most powerful people in Sharn. As you reach the gates to the quarter, you see two finely dressed members of the Sharn Watch stopping almost everyone - though you note a few people being let through without question.
As you approach the gates, it quickly becomes apparent that they are asking people for their Identification Papers and business in the quarter.

((I assume you'll proceed to the gates, let me know if you don't))

"Sir, may we see your papers?" An arrogant guard asks you as he looks at your courtiers outfit in something reminiscent of disgust. Obviously, he is used to dealing with people a fair bit above your social class.



*Meredith* you see the half-elf smile broadly, as he picks up the scent of gold. "Why, of course, lassie. I can bring ya ther' in but a blink o' the eye. 'course I don't usually go ther', but then again my customers aren't usually as rich as you must be?"



*Olot* and *Frumbor* you both seem to make quite an impression on the commoners around you. You can almost taste the fear of the citizens around you, though the elven Watch Guard that is pushed forward looks almost pleased at being the closest person to you; even as this puts him at a distance of 20ft. from you.
"In the name of the Law, I _request_ that you cease your threatening of this towns citizens. You will not like the alternative."



*Hashkavak* you arrive to Upper Menthis Quarter reaching a not-too long line to enter. While you know it is not unusual to check people being let into the homes of the rich and powerful, the waiting is not exactly comfortable. Rich people, apparently, have no problem pushing people aside. And thus, you only make slow progress through the mass of people until you end up behind a person (Finn Kincadd) as he is asked to hand over his papers and state his business.

---

*OOC:* Heh, this should all be fun.
Also, I have just created a rogue gallery thread. Feel free to use it (not mandatory, if you don't want to, of course).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 22, 2007)

HAHAHAHA! Your law means nothing to me. If that was a threat tiny guardsman, then you must learn to do better! However, I will cease since we have business in this town. Olot ignores the guard completely and whispers to Frundor, Your move. I shall follow your lead, but do know that a fight now would make business alittle harder. I do not think we could fight the entire town.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 22, 2007)

*Finn Kincadd, Human Swordsage*



> *Finn Kincadd* has no problem finding the inn, which is located in Upper Menthis, the home of the richest and most powerful people in Sharn. As you reach the gates to the quarter, you see two finely dressed members of the Sharn Watch stopping almost everyone - though you note a few people being let through without question.
> As you approach the gates, it quickly becomes apparent that they are asking people for their Identification Papers and business in the quarter.
> 
> ((I assume you'll proceed to the gates, let me know if you don't))




[sblock=OOC for Needs_A_Life] Actually, Finn was already in Upper Menthis. The Golden Horn, the inn he's staying at, is located in the University District. I figured with him being so focused on stories, the University District would be the logical place for him to lodge. _Especially_ with the presence of Flamewind. Still, I'll assume Finn encounters said gate at some point in his walk to the Gilded Cup, just for simplicity's sake. Oh, and I forgot to add Identification and Travel papers onto his character sheet, but Finn would no sooner travel without papers than he would travel naked. In fact, he'd probably have at least two sets of papers, for different identities. I hope it's not too much of a problem for me to add those (I left gold on his character sheet because I knew there'd be _something_ I was forgetting...). I'll assume that's OK just to keep things moving. We can roll it as a bluff or diplomacy if you decide no.[/sblock]



> "Sir, may we see your papers?" An arrogant guard asks you as he looks at your courtiers outfit in something reminiscent of disgust. Obviously, he is used to dealing with people a fair bit above your social class.




Finn smiles brilliantly at the guard and produces his Identification and Travel papers, as well as the note from this morning, with a flourish. "Of course my good man! Here are my papers, and here is the reason I'm visiting this fine section of your beautiful city; my reputation has preceeded me and a benefactor left this message for me overnight, telling me to come to the Gilded Cup to meet them." Finn continues to smile at the guard as his papers are inspected.


Bluff +4, Diplomacy +7, if needed


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 23, 2007)

"Well, I'm surprised to hear that.  I thought skycoaches served mostly the wealthy citizens--although I suppose everyone needs to use them from time to time.  Getting around _this_ city by walking could take a while.

"Ah, yes--take me there then, please sir."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

"These people gather here, with hostile intentions, I must assure my own good, and my partners one, so, we used words insted of weapons, to make them stay away. Then you came and misunderstood everything, Typical." Emitting a short laugh, Frundor starts walking toward the guard. "May be you could give us some directions, since these" he give a depreciative glance at the crowd "were unable to do so"

OOC: Bluf if need ( http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1330579 )


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 23, 2007)

Aye, we do need directions. Olot was slightly disappointed. He loved to fight, but understood that they didn't need the guard breathing down their necks (or taking their heads). He slumped back against the wall, making himself seem relaxed. He couldn't help but think of what it would be like, drinking a mage armor potion and wading into the idiotic guards. He could imagine the look on the face of that mouthy guard as his axe buried into his chest. Maybe he had gold on him? He shook the thoughts away and turned his attention back to the little situation Frundor and him were in.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 23, 2007)

> Finn smiles brilliantly at the guard and produces his Identification and Travel papers, as well as the note from this morning, with a flourish. "Of course my good man! Here are my papers, and here is the reason I'm visiting this fine section of your beautiful city; my reputation has preceeded me and a benefactor left this message for me overnight, telling me to come to the Gilded Cup to meet them." Finn continues to smile at the guard as his papers are inspected




Hashkavak smiles at the ostentatious display of the slender human in front of him as he quietly readys his papers remembering his training for combatting the darkness in the field: "maintain a low profile, if a local is making a commotion use that distraction to your advantage.  The enemy is great and could be anywhere."  However, he did so detest dampening his usual exuberant demeanor for the sake of unobtrusiveness.

[sblock=OOC] Can I make a spot check to see his letter +1 I know it sucks, but maybe I could get lucky, this could be a good way to acquaint our characters[/sblock]


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 23, 2007)

*Finn* the guard checks your papers. "Fresh out of the drinking hole, and you think you can just waltz in here?"  The guard back to your papers, "Mister Kincadd, if you cause trouble beyond this gate I assure you, punishment will be swift and hard."
*Hashkavak*, you overhear the guards abuse of the man in front of you without problem.


*Meredith*, after only minutes of weaving through the air avoiding collisions with other skycoaches, buildings and the occasional bird or unlucky person clutching a featherfall token the coach comes to a halt, hovering outside a building. The elf points to the name of the building; "The Guilded Cup."
"That'll be 10 Galifar, milady." The half-elf smiles broadly.


*Frundor* and *Olot* see the elven guard break into a smile, even as his hand calmly seeks the handle of his scimitar. "Upper Menthis Quarter; not a place for scum like you," the elf calmly steps closer to you and lowers his voice into a near-whisper, "One wrong move from you two and you'll be spending the night behind bars... if you're lucky."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 23, 2007)

Olot walks until he is directly in front of the guard. I remind you, you are not above the laws of this city, and we have broken none. Drawing your weapon on a man who has admitted that he will go about his way....... Olot leans in close,  would make you a criminal as well as a dead man. Olot steps back to around 5ft away from the guard and loudly announces,  Aye guardsman, we will get out of this area and cause no more trouble. We do not wish to fight with someone as mighty as you. Olot smiles as he turns and walks back to Frundor. He has given us enough information to find the area, let us go collect coin, he whispers to Frundor. He pauses a moment then adds, Remind me to kill that one later.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 23, 2007)

"And you tell me that the skycoaches are _not_ used primarily by wealthy citizens?" Meredith asks drily before paying the man.

She then steps out of the coach and moves slowly into The Guilded Cup, glancing around and unsure of what to do next.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 23, 2007)

*Finn, Human Swordsage*

As soon as Finn receives his papers back, he immediately ceases paying any attention to the guard and sweeps past imperiously. _And I thought *provincial* militias were rude! I've half a mind to find out where that man lives and pay him a visit some night._ So thinking, he moves on at a brisk pace towards the Gilded Cup.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2007)

*"We shall proceed then, clear a path 'elf' I do not wish to disturb this mob any further, since you will smite us if I dare." *Frundor says, pointing at the crowded commoners. "Of course my friend, this one and all of them" he says to his half orc partner.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 24, 2007)

Come friend, let us go elsewhere. Olot brushed past the guard, making sure a spike off his armor nearly clipped the elf's ear.


[sblock=ooc]We are oh so close to pissing off this elf huh? Hate to say it, but Olot has shown quite a bit of self control up to this point, but I'm afraid he is almost out of it. We could be fighting soon Vosa.[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hashkavak quietly presents his papers to the guards and waits for their permission to enter "Pompous, self-important asses" he thinks to himself "they squabble and clutch to their petty imagined power, while completly ignoring the encroaching darkness."  Brushing those thoughts aside, he forces a smile on his face and waits.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2007)

*"Yes, lets us depart"* Frundor said, as he follow Olot, showing a big smile, laughing for himself

[sblock=OnlytheStrong] You are completely right. Let's hope he is not as capable as he looks. Any way, if that came to happen, we could take a hostage Hahaha [/sblock]


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 24, 2007)

*Olot* and *Frundor* you see the guard smile broadly. "Though you are indeed protected from my naked blade at present, threatening civilians, not to mention a member of the Watch is enough to take you into custody. Openly planning mass-murder near sharp elven ears reveal the simplicity of both of your minds"
Having only a little more than an armslength between you and the Valenar, you should realize that it's down to "fight" or "flee."

*Meredith*, you see the half-elf smile broadly at your comment. "If you can't handle a few Galifars here and there, then you should ask for the price next time"

*Hashkavak* you notice the guard about to pass the same judgement on you, but when he notices the unusual dress of the Kalashtar, he instead breaks out in a broad smile. "Brother! I welcome you; it is far to rare to see the face of a kindred spirit. What is your business here?"  the guard says in the alien language Quor - the native language of the Quori as he reaches out for your Identification papers.

*Finn Kincadd* you overhear the guard behind you begin to speak in a foreign tongue, but have no hindrance in moving directly to the Gilded Cup [OOC: where Meredith will be waiting].


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 24, 2007)

Olot grins broadly, You have made my day dead elf. Olot reaches into his pocket and quickly drinks a potion of mage armor and pulls his greataxe. 

[sblock=Initiative]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1333852   Should be interesting at least. Maybe I should just grab him and sit on him? lol[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hashkavak reaches out with his _kesh_ to touch the mind of the guard "And glad am I to see you too brother, my business is the business of all the kalashtar: to find the plans of the dreaming dark and to stop them!" he thinks with a determined look on his face.

[sblock=OOC] that was my use of mindlink for the day [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

Frundor drinks a potion of mage armor of his own, and takes out his staff. *"You leave us no choice elf, you shall perish this day for your foolishness!"* 
OOC: Init: 20 (Can I use a spell like ability or do I have to wait to the next round?)


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 25, 2007)

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> *Meredith*, you see the half-elf smile broadly at your comment. "If you can't handle a few Galifars here and there, then you should ask for the price next time"



"Oh, I can handle a few, I suppose.  I do tip better when I'm not being overcharged though."


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 25, 2007)

*Olot* and *Frundor*
Initiative:
Frundor 20
Elven Guard 19
Olot 19

Readied Action:
Elven guard draws scimitar (free action) and attacks Olot! 19 (11 to confirm; failed)
Damage: 9

Frundor, you're up!

***

*Hashkavak*, the guard answers through the link of _kesh_: "If you ned my help, my name is Targaniskava. I live in Lower Dura; not the prettiest place, but a home nontheless."

*Meredith* the half-elf simply smiles as he flees this daylight robbery.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 25, 2007)

"May il-Yanna guide your path from the darkness my brother," says Hashkavak as he severs his link and heads towards The Gilded Cup


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Is that counting that I have drank the Mage Armor potion? If so, then my AC should be 22. If not, then ouch. lol[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just as an aside, I hope the homocidal maniac tendencies are suppressed once you actually meet the party, or this'll be a real short PbP for me. Finn would absolutely not stand by and watch while you plan mass murder on anyone that displeases you. He wouldn't attack, but he'd _absolutely_ sell that information for real cheap to the local law enforcement and/or vigilante adventuring party.

And, going even further OOC, Needs_A_Life _specifically_ said "no homocidal maniacs" in the very first post in the recruitment thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] The guard look for it, we were already leaving. And we were not planning any mass murder =P we just play with the mob XD[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=Zurai]Olot tried to avoid a fight. If you read the whole convo with the guard you would know that we intended to leave. And if you sold any information on Olot, he would probably kill you. He is Neutral. He does what he needs to do. The fight is the way the DM wanted it to go, or else he wouldn't of had us fight. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

"You hurt him! I will obliterate you fool!" Frundor barks, rising his hands in the air. A sphere of yellow energy materializes in front of him. With a rapid move of his arms, he pulled the orb towards the guard.


[sblock=OOC: combat] Frundor uses sickening blast: 14 +5= 19
Dmg: 2d6= 11
Sicken DC= 10+2(Cha)+2(feat)+2(spell lvl)= 16
Lucky rolls![/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Like I said, no problem if that kind of stuff doesn't happen once the group meets up. Whispering to each other "Remind me to kill that one later" and "Of course my friend, this one and all of them" is *NOT!!!!!* "trying to avoid a fight" or "not planning any mass murder", though. You were also given the explicit choice to avoid combat: the DM said 'fight or flee'.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Of course it wont happen once we meet the party. Anyway, if you want to further discuss it, I suggest we go on in the OOC thread, to avoid filling this with blocks hehe XD[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 25, 2007)

He didn't hurt me very bad, I've cut myself worse!Olot laughs. As he pulls his axe and attacks the elf. 

[sblock=Attack]Coulda done better. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1335938   23 to hit, 9 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2007)

OOC: Up we go, don't let this die!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 27, 2007)

ooc: unfortunately, it looks like that is where it's headed.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 27, 2007)

Coordinating your attacks with impeccable perfection, you manage to fell the guard before he did any serious damage. Congrats, you have just killed a guard doing his duty!

---

Those of you who've reached the Guilded Cup are free to talk amongst yourselves if so you desire, but soon a waitress comes over to you: "He's upstairs; room 3. Thought there'd be more of you?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 27, 2007)

I believe it is time to leave. Olot puts his axe away and takes off in the direction of the Upper Menthis Quarter.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2007)

*"An excellent suggestion, I hate to say it, but we were lucky this time." *Frundor says as he runs at speed. On the run, he turns to see if they are followed by anyone.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 28, 2007)

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Those of you who've reached the Guilded Cup are free to talk amongst yourselves if so you desire, but soon a waitress comes over to you: "He's upstairs; room 3. Thought there'd be more of you?"




Finn blinks in surprise, then flashes the waitress a brilliant smile. "M'dear, there's never enough of me to go around!" So saying, he heads up the stairs, making careful note of who else ascends with him.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 28, 2007)

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> Those of you who've reached the Guilded Cup are free to talk amongst yourselves if so you desire, but soon a waitress comes over to you: "He's upstairs; room 3. Thought there'd be more of you?"



"I'm afraid I couldn't tell you that.  I recieved a note that doesn't mention any others at all."
Meredith follows Finn, but her eyes linger longer on Hashhavak.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 28, 2007)

*Olot* and *Frundor* as you run, you find that your scare tactics finally managed to have their intended effect. No one dares follow you and it takes almost half-a-minute before any of the onlookers gathered their wits enough to call for the guards and by then you have long since disappeared into the suddenly welcome crowds of Sharn.

*Finn* the waitress smiles at you, clearly amused, but simply indicates the way to the stairs. "Lemme know if I can help you with anything else, sir"

*Meredith*, *Finn*, and *Hashhavak* you reach a mahogany door with a golden '3' on it. The door is already half-open and you see into a surprisingly large room - clearly larger than the inn itself - richly furnished with heavy rugs and tall bookcases lining the walls filled with leatherbound tomes of all ages and topics.

Half-lying on a couch in the room is a human dressed in a robe of white silk holding a crystal glass of red wine. "Welcome," he looks at each of you in turn, "Finn Kincadd; a swordsman of extraordinary skill. Meredith ir'Bara; nobility with a _mind_ for trouble. Hashhavak; eternal guardian against the darkness."

"My name is Allan Demaine. Glad that some of you have shown up already.
"Please, make yourselves at home. I've got Aundairian wine, a board of Conqueror, and a collection of books that would make a Zil faint.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2007)

*"Well... Luck is on our side for now... Let's search for this inn now. And I'll suggest to show a low profile by the way"* Frundors says to Olot in a low voice, as he stops running and walks by, like another commoner.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 28, 2007)

I do believe we may of gotten lucky Frundor. We had best hurry to this Guilded Cup. I would rather not have my gold slip away from me. [sblock=OOC]We still don't know exactly where it's at huh? Just the region?[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Finn* the waitress smiles at you, clearly amused, but simply indicates the way to the stairs. "Lemme know if I can help you with anything else, sir"




Finn winks at the waitress and says, "We shall see about that, m'dear! For now, I go to see my patron."



> "Finn Kincadd; a swordsman of extraordinary skill. Meredith ir'Bara; nobility with a _mind_ for trouble. Hashhavak; eternal guardian against the darkness."
> 
> "My name is Allan Demaine. Glad that some of you have shown up already.
> "Please, make yourselves at home. I've got Aundairian wine, a board of Conqueror, and a collection of books that would make a Zil faint.




Finn doesn't react to either the size of the room or his host's familiarity with his lesser known skills, but takes careful mental note of what he has to say about Meredith and Hashkavak. Information is _always_ useful to Finn. At Allan's invitation, Finn settles into one of the expensive chairs and sips at a glass of wine before speaking. "Allan Demaine, is it? Why, then, was your note signed, 'M'?"


OOC: K:Local or Nobility (both +7) on Allan Demaine?


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hashkavak takes in his surroundings with the cautious optimism he approaches any new situation with.  Pouring two goblets of wine he invites Meredith to share a seat with him.  "You look oddly familiar,"  he says handing her the wine,  "do I know you from somewhere?"


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 28, 2007)

*Finn*
"Why the message is signed 'M'?" Allan almost laughs.
"I should've realized you would see through that quite quickly. While I do have a job for you and a sizeable sum for you upon its succesful completion, I am still just a middle-man. Once the two last of the group arrive - and I am confident that they will - I shall explain the details, but for now let's just pretend neither of us realized the deception, shall we?" he winks as he offers you a glass of the same wine he's been drinking.

"Now, mister Kincadd, there's one thing you have probably already figured out; you people have been picked for two reasons. One, you cannot be traced back to me or my employer should you get caught and two, while some of you _may_ have met in the past - my intelligence isn't good enough to tell you that - you cannot immediately be linked to one-another."

[sblock="Knowledge (Local):"] Allan Demaine is hardly a big name in Sharn, though it is known that he's affiliated with the Church of the Silver Flame and that he has often helped people get audiences with a Cardinal or even the Keeper of the Flame herself on occasion.
That being said, he has no official title in the Church of the Silver Flame.[/sblock]

***

*Frundor* and *Olot* you both heard the now disabled guard say the inn was in Upper Menthis Quarter. I assume you'll head there, though I'll give you a short while to figure out how to hide the blood that's running down Olot before you head into the "no troublemakers"-zone of Sharn...

The immediate solutions seem to be:
- Bandage the wound and wash the cloth.
- Go to House Jorasco and find a magewright with prestidigation.
- Sneak into Upper Menthis Quarter.
- Take a Skycoach past the guards.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 28, 2007)

Olot mentions the skycoach to Frundor, For some gold, they would escort a demon to the temples, they will care little of my minor wound. If need be, we can dress it while we are in the skycoach.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 28, 2007)

mcnathan80 said:
			
		

> Hashkavak takes in his surroundings with the cautious optimism he approaches any new situation with.  Pouring two goblets of wine he invites Meredith to share a seat with him.  "You look oddly familiar,"  he says handing her the wine,  "do I know you from somewhere?"



_Well, our host already seems to know, so nothing to hide.._
"I've been spending a good deal of time with a friend in a kalashtar neighborhood recently.  In Overlook, Upper Dura?  Maybe you've seen me there?
"Other than that.. maybe?  I'm not sure."


----------



## Zurai (Oct 28, 2007)

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> "Once the two last of the group arrive - and I am confident that they will - I shall explain the details, but for now let's just pretend neither of us realized the deception, shall we?" he winks as he offers you a glass of the same wine he's been drinking.




Finn relaxes back into the extremely comfortable chair and inclines his head to Alann with a smile. "As you say."



> "Now, mister Kincadd, there's one thing you have probably already figured out; you people have been picked for two reasons. One, you cannot be traced back to me or my employer should you get caught and two, while some of you _may_ have met in the past - my intelligence isn't good enough to tell you that - you cannot immediately be linked to one-another."




"_Caught_? _Me_? You wound me, Mister Demaine. I would hope that the Silver Flame had more confidence in my abilities than that. Or are you perhaps working for someone else in this? Ah, but we shall wait to hear that until the others arrive, I forget myself already." Finn is clearly enjoying the verbal sparring, leaning forward and seeming to pay close attention to Alann Demaine, but in actuality he's even more focused on his companions.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 28, 2007)

"Mister Kincadd, it delights me that your skills have not been exaggerated, or at least not too much," he smiles, "Though I thought it had been the reverse, you seem to have me at a disadvantage already. Well done."

"As you may be able to see," Allan gestures towards the many bookcases, "I - like the Zil - like to keep myself appraised of things. You're going to be needing that skill as well during this job and I'm glad to see it's already a finely honed tool.
"But... Allan pauses musingly, "perhaps a test, between gentlemen?"

He leans closer in towards Finn and his voice drops to a whisper, as he nods towards the Kalashtar and the ir'Bara woman, "From what little you've seen of these two, how much of their skills have you divined?"


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 29, 2007)

> Well, our host already seems to know, so nothing to hide..
> "I've been spending a good deal of time with a friend in a kalashtar neighborhood recently. In Overlook, Upper Dura? Maybe you've seen me there?
> "Other than that.. maybe? I'm not sure




"Ahhh, yes.  That's where I've seen you.  You visit with Halharath don't you?  Odd, you don't look Adaran.  Perhaps, you are a soldier in the fight with the darkness?"  Looking around the room Hashkavak continues, "What do you suppose this 'M' wants with us anyway? I remember back when my allies were having a negotiation like this with some Solars for passage through Syrania, of course we were being chased by evil Quori at the time and the mood was much more tense than this..."  Realizing that he has sublimated another of Kavak's memories he clears his throat.  "Yes, well anyway.... How about a game of Conquerer?"  he asks, obviously changing the subject.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 29, 2007)

*Frundor* and *Olot*, you have no problem hailing one of the many skycoaches - in fact you manage to find one with the Lyrandar Kraken upon it. "Wher' to, friends?" the cheery Lyrandar asks.

((assuming you want to go to the Gilded Cup))

The skycoach lands after a few minutes, giving you just enough time to change clothes and the half-elf turns to you and hands you a piece of paper; the bill.



> Number of people: 2
> Distance travelled: 6 miles
> Amount to be paid 2g




"Hope you enjoyed your flight, good sirs!"

Making your way into the tavern, you are greeted immediately by a waitress who says in a hushed voice: "There you are. Room 3. The others have already arrived."

*Meredith*, *Finn* and *Hashkavak* your respective conversations are disturbed as two newcomers enter the room; a human and a half-orc. Your host seems untroubled by their arrival and sits up in his chair: "Ah, so good of you to join us," he turns to you three, "Frundor Termen, a magical talent embodying the spirit of his family and his "enforcer" Olotumeal; one of the people giving half-orcs their _charming_ reputation,"

"For the two of you, who're late," he continues in a stride, never pausing quite long enough for you to say anything, "this is Finn Kincadd, a swordsman and excellent inquisitive," he gestures with his glass of wine towards Finn, "and we also have Meredith _ir_'Bara, a charming beauty with a powerful mind, and finally Hashkavak who remains the most vigilant warrior I've seen outside of Valenar. As for myself, I'm Allan Demaine."

"Please, take a seat.
"I've summoned you - or, as the good mr. Kincadd correctly divined - I summoned you on the behalf of another. The reason you've been summoned is because the group I represent have some... _questionable_ work that needs to be done, but cannot afford the potential scandal it'd cause if it was caught redhanded.
"This is - obviously - where you come in. Skilled individuals who're willing to help a noble cause," he pauses a moment, "not that I expect you to do this out of the goodness of your heart, of course," he smiles expectantly and his gaze looks at each of you in turn. "Twenty-thousand golden galifars, ladies and gentlemen.
"This will be your reward for fulfilling the job."
"Now, if anyone has any questions about this _unlawful_ business, best ask them now, because if I tell you any more there's no way back."

He leans back in his seat, crossing his legs expectantly.

*OOC:* Hmmm... I would've preferred if Frundor accepted the proposition, but then again *shrug*
Scribbler, this shows how badly you were cheated   but then again, you jumped into a skycoach with a person who didn't exactly seem trustworthy.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 29, 2007)

Well met Flinn, Meredith, Haskavak, and Allan. He acknowledge each of them in turn, not wanting to start anything out on the wrong foot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

*"Well met gentlemen, and lady of course"* Frundor made an exaggerated reverence as he glances Meredith with a more than interested eyes.* "It seems that our fame precede us, well then, if some work need to be done, and with such a wonderful prise at the end of the road, I want to hear the details my friends." *the warlock says, trying to hide the surprise he got, when the man that introduced them seems to knew all sort of things about him and Olot.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 29, 2007)

> "But... Allan pauses musingly, "perhaps a test, between gentlemen?"
> 
> He leans closer in towards Finn and his voice drops to a whisper, as he nods towards the Kalashtar and the ir'Bara woman, "From what little you've seen of these two, how much of their skills have you divined?"




Finn ponders for a moment, then replies slowly, "Well. I have spent less than an hour in their company; what little I've gathered is based on their appearance, your comments, and the little I've overheard of their conversation. Still...

"The Lady ir'Bara, while pleasing to the eye, has demonstrated no abilities of note. Still, your emphasis on her _mind_ would make me guess... guess, mind you! ... that she is some sort of enchantress or psionic.

"As for Hashvarak, his role is clearer. They are chatting about a Kalashtar district, and I believe I overheard him talking in Quori at the gate into this district - though I don't speak the language myself, it's in my interest to recognize foreign languages when I hear them. Describing him as a 'guardian against the darkness' means that he takes a more ... active role in their struggle against Riedra than some other Kalashtar do. Whether that role is a sword aimed at their hearts or a shield against their own blades, I know not."

Around this time, Frundor and Olot enter.



> "Please, take a seat.
> "I've summoned you - or, as the good mr. Kincadd correctly divined - I summoned you on the behalf of another. The reason you've been summoned is because the group I represent have some... questionable work that needs to be done, but cannot afford the potential scandal it'd cause if it was caught redhanded.
> "This is - obviously - where you come in. Skilled individuals who're willing to help a noble cause," he pauses a moment, "not that I expect you to do this out of the goodness of your heart, of course," he smiles expectantly and his gaze looks at each of you in turn. "Twenty-thousand golden galifars, ladies and gentlemen.
> "This will be your reward for fulfilling the job."
> "Now, if anyone has any questions about this unlawful business, best ask them now, because if I tell you any more there's no way back."




Finn's eyes widen at the amount of money. _Each? No, it doesn't matter - that's a princely sum whichever way it goes._

Collecting himself, Finn asks, "So, _is_ this job for the Silver Flame? I find them to be a generally good people - but not usually in need of the services of people like myself. Or of services that pricy."


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 29, 2007)

"The Silver Flame?" A playful smile reaches his lips and eyes, "Doing good will always be in the service of the Purifier. Whether it is Church matter, however, is not something I am at liberty to discuss.
"I will promise you that I am not asking you to perform murder or treason against your country, though you will be breaking the law in the name of Good, I admit.

"The payment for this job is kingly, yes. It's enough for each of you to buy yourself a house for what will only be the work of a day or two, but you are being paid every bit as much for your silence as for your work.
"Your discretion is vital. As is getting the job done, obviously."

---

*OOC:* By the way, I haven't mentioned this earlier, but we won't we working with XP per se. After each "section" of the adventure I will award you a level. Not important right now, but just FYI


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 29, 2007)

Olot nods and moves himself to stand by the door (or in front of the door if it swings in.)


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 30, 2007)

Meredith chokes on her drink at the mention of the sum.
_If I was motivated by money I'd still be at home.  Yes, yes, that's what I'm telling myself._

"I am a bit concerned that you want us to do something that would cause you so much trouble to do it yourselves.  I'm willing to break a law for a good enough cause, but...  Hmm, I suppose the question is, what crimes do you want us to commit?  I know you won't tell me exactly what you want us to do yet, but which laws will be broken?"


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 30, 2007)

"I hold to no law save that of il-Yanna, if your mission stymies the rising darkness than I am in agreement," says Hashkavak, leveling his gaze at Allen.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 30, 2007)

"The one crime you will have to perform is a simple act of acquiring a small, locked box from a vault. It's not even stealing _per se_, as the owner died a few weeks back." He smiles.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2007)

*"A simple robbery, jet, I assume from not a simple vault. Details my good man, I need details."* Frundor says, with a calmed and uncaring voice


----------



## Zurai (Oct 30, 2007)

"It's not illegal if I don't get caught - and I _don't_ get caught!" Finn shrugs and grins boyishly.


----------



## Scribbler (Oct 30, 2007)

"The owner is dead?  Who possesses it currently?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2007)

Olot leans against the door appearing uninterested, but hanging on to every word. The fact that this man was going to pay so much for a box that belonged to a dead man meant that whatever was in the box was worth a fortune. Olot loved these kinds of stories.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hashkavak chuckles at Finn's statement "That man may kill us all," he says to himself, smiling at the knowledge that his death will merely bring him in more perfect union with il-Yanna.  Turning to Allen "So what are the specs of this mission exactly."


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 30, 2007)

"So... everybody's in? No turning back now for you kids, I'm afraid."

"The item you seek is an adamantine amulet set with a ruby of quite some worth; however, it is not its monetary value we seek it for, but rather for..." he pauses, "something else. Last it was seen its owner had placed it inside a small black box."

"When he died, my employers believed it would be easy to simply run into his home, snatch the box and be off with none the wiser," Allan is clearly suppressing a laugh, "_However_, the man - Jhaarisan Norgob - was smarter than expected. We didn't find the box, only a receipt and a keycharm.
"Ladies and gentlemen, in case you haven't realized it yet, your assignment is to break into the House Kundarak vault here in Sharn, open lockbox 237 and bring the amulet to me."

Sounds simple? It isn't. The keycharm is enough to open lockbox 237, sure enough. However, without the proper password the guards will not let anyone into the vault itself - and, unfortunately, we don't have that password.
"As if that wasn't enough a security keycharm will be needed to prevent you from being locked in inside the vault."

Allan sighs, then smiles. "It's not all bad news, though.
"We've got an inside man - a gnome - I can put you into contact with. He should be able to tell you everything you need to know and provide you with a way in."

Clapping his hands together, he looks expectantly at you all. "Surprised?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't ever be simple..... Olot mumbles under his breath.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 31, 2007)

*"I knew... Anyway, there must be something to do about the guards." *Frundor glances Olot for a moment. *"When shall we meet this gnome of yours?"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2007)

Olot looks over his new potential group members. They seemed as diverse a group as any he had ever been a part of. He couldn't decide if this group would be his death, or a means to great wealth.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 31, 2007)

"So, let me get this straight. You want us to break into a House Kundarak vault - one of the most secure places on the continent - retrieve a trinket for you, and return with no one the wiser. And you only have the number of the vault and one of three keys needed to access it." Finn looks seriously doubtful for a moment, then winks and returns to his usual cheerful demeanor.

"Sounds like a challenge. When do we meet this gnome of yours?"


----------



## Need_A_Life (Oct 31, 2007)

"I knew you people were up for the job." Allan says, his voice revealing his previous nervousness. "The gnome - Rurin d'Sivis, is his name - is an _opportunist_. He's given me this,"  he pulls a speaking stone out his pocket, "a one-use speaking stone. I can arrange the meeting wherever you want,"

"Either way, I have no doubt that a group as skilled as you should be able to overcome pretty much any obstacle you'll face in there." He gestures to Frundor, "Just a word of advice; be careful with your respective weapons in there; those guards have done no wrong."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hashkavak paused at the description of what was being asked of him, remembering a time that Kavak had to break into Azmodeus's castle in order to free an imprisoned Quori spirit, but this was a different situation for a mere mortal.  "I'm afraid I must insist that we cede to Allen's wishes to not harm the guards, I have some charms that can tend to that need, but right now we shoudl discuss this meeting with Mr. Rurin d'Sivis."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2007)

Olot laughs, Guards tend to be a bit nervous when I'm around. It's my races' curse I'm afraid. Olot turns to Hashkavak, May your charms be strong and no blood be spilled, especially ours!


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 1, 2007)

"Getting past guards without actually harming them?  A challenge, but I think I may have some useful tricks up my sleeve."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

*"I always prefer to use lies... I mean, persuasion rather than my other, more painful techniques. "* Frundor say, smiling.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 1, 2007)

> Olot turns to Hashkavak, May your charms be strong and no blood be spilled, especially ours!




"Ha! If il-Yanna is with us and our mission is just, we are bound to succeed, however, in our case... I'd give us 50/50 odds."  Hashkavak says to Olot wih a brazen laugh and a shrug of his shoulders.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 1, 2007)

"So, with all the bravado and jokery out of the way, I'd like to _slightly_ change the topic. I suggest that you find a time and a place to meet with Rurin." Allan says, though the smile on his face reveals that he is easily amused by your witticisms and regretful to end the fun.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 1, 2007)

"I have a room in a fairly good inn here in Upper Menthis, but I cannot assure that it is private enough for _this_ level of secrecy. I'm open to suggestions." Finn looks at the rest of the group, seeing if anyone else has any ideas.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 2, 2007)

"I suggest my apartment in Overlook, I could find one of my Adarian associates to protect us from scrying if necessary, it's secure and comfortable."  "And, I haven't been home in almost two months, and am eager to rest my feet" he thinks to himself.


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 2, 2007)

"I just _left_ Overlook.  Going back is certainly suitable, however.  I couldn't guarantee privacy at my home, or even say I'd have a good chance of getting it.  And I don't think my parents would be too pleased if I brought you there anyway."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

*"Excellent, excellent, then we should have no problem meeting him. Will you arrange a meeting dear host?"* Frundor says.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Olot laughs, I could see your parents now, walking in beside a half-orc! I am a handsome one, but still........Olot ends his statement with roaring laughter.


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 2, 2007)

"Well, yes, you, but also him," Meredith says indicating Frundor.  She points at Hashkavak and adds "And also him, but for a different reason."  She looks at Finn; "Quite possibly him, too.  And they're really not to fond of myself, either, at the moment.  And also...  Oh, I ran out of people."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Olot roars with laughter. Oh, to be rich! The trials make for such interesting stories!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

*"I am to be presented to almost anyone. My friend Olot here, can surely assure you, that my personality is, as sweet and diplomatic as... Well, I can't think of anything more charismatic than myself."* Frundor smiles to the woman


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

He's as diplomatic as a greatsword to the neck. I vote that the pretty lady does the talking! I'll just stand around and be a pleasure for the eyes.


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 2, 2007)

"Learning inane social small talk is not the same as actually learning to convince anyone of anything, I'm afraid.  I can distract people if talk doesn't do the trick, though."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

*"Shut up Olot, you are the one that spoils my diplomatic tries. "*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Olot shrugs and leans back against the door. He accepted the half-lie for what is was. He was getting an idea of his role in this party. It would definetly be a minor one until the group messed up. Still, he would get paid. He'd accept his role for the money.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 2, 2007)

"Well I suppose if nobody wants access to my apartment we could try and convince Meredith's parents," Hashkavak says with a shrug, "Of course, why we wouldn't want to use my empty, secure dwelling is beyond me, but ..." he lets his statement trail off.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 2, 2007)

> "I suggest my apartment in Overlook, I could find one of my Adarian associates to protect us from scrying if necessary, it's secure and comfortable."




Finn nods at the kalashtar. "This sounds ideal to me. Private, secure, and protected from magical eavesdropping."


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 2, 2007)

"Eh?  I said it was a good idea.  My home is far from ideal."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

As long as ya got a place for me to sit, I don't care where we go.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 2, 2007)

"Then it's decided,  Mr. Kincaad, would you please watch the stone while we travel.  Let us be off then."  As Hashkavak drains the rest of his goblet and stands up heading for the door.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

*"Lead the way, we will follow"* Frundor states, moving after Hashkavak. When he pass by Olot, he made an imperceptible gesture, that means "follow me".


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Been around that one too damn long. Olot muses as he follows Frundor.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 3, 2007)

"Heh, so your apartment as soon as possible?" Allan says, throwing the speaking stone between his hands, "Not one to dawdle, are you, kalashtar?"

He focuses for a short moment, "Rurin will be along within the hour," he says after a brief pause.

*OOC:* So, anyone want to ask any last-minute questions or do anything before they leave?
Also remember to tell me how you plan to get to the apartment; it _might_ matter.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2007)

OOC: As covered as we can =)


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 3, 2007)

OOC: I doubt we all could fit in a skycoach, In Sharn: CoT I could use a Knowledge local check to cut down our time to get back to overlook, and I'll definitely be talking to the kalashtar guard to see if anyone or anything suspicious has been occurring.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 3, 2007)

*OOC:* Hmm... I guess you could all fit in a skycoach, though it'd be cramped and of course the rates would go up (they're taxi's for god's sake).
You could also walk and I'll assume that you and Meredith are both well enough acquainted with the area to find your way with no checks.
Let me know if you make any special precautions and if there's a particular marching order, otherwise I'll assume you all walk casually.

***

You all leave the inn without incident and walk out upon the street, heading towards the District Gates. *Hashkavak*, you spot your kalashtar friend exiting the gatehouse, now dressed in civilian - apparently he's now off-duty - though he hasn't spotted you. He slowly walks in the same general direction as you're headed. He's about 20 meters in front of you.

*Finn*, *Frundor*, *Meredith*, *Olot* you are assumed to be following Hashkavak unless you state otherwise.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2007)

Frundor warps himself in his cloak, covering his head hid his hood.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

You really want to be seen walking through town with a half-orc? I'm afraid I stand out too much. Unless one of you has a way to conceal me, my path may have to differ from yours. I could take a skycoach, or simply another route, but I do not want to bring attention to our party.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 3, 2007)

*"You are not a ogre, if no one see your ugly face, then you pass like a big human. Why you always make such a deal with your race?" *Frundor sighs. *"Put something on, some cloak or hat or something."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 3, 2007)

Um.........got a spare anyone?


----------



## Zurai (Nov 4, 2007)

Finn just shakes his head ruefully at the gaggle of newbies and fades back, keeping the others in sight but doing his best to appear like he just happens to be walking in the same general direction as they are. _I just hope they're smart enough not to try to communicate with me... Alann said we were picked in part because we can't be easily linked together... fat lot of good that does when we all walk together from his inn room to the kalashtar's flat._


OOC: Disguise +2, Bluff +4, Hide +10, whichever is appropriate.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 4, 2007)

Speaking to the group: "Wait here, I'm going to see if my friend has seen anything suspicious.  When I'm done speaking with him, Olot and Frundor follow far enough behind to see me, but not so that a casual observer could link us, Meredith do the same with those two, Finn head up the rear.  Hopefully we can do this without drawing too much attention to ourselves."

To the kalashtar: "Targaniskava, my brother, the light needs your service.  I am on an important mission, have you seen anything suspicious and anyone of note lately?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 4, 2007)

A word of warning, if Frundor and I are confronted, leave us and we will find you later. We have been struggling with confrontations in this "fair" city.


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 4, 2007)

"Fair enough.  I know the way to Overlook anyway, although I wouldn't know your apartment, obviously."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 4, 2007)

Olot volunteers to travel alone with Frundor if they are told the way. He doesn't want to say that they will probably have to run part of the way, or dodge the city's guard the whole time.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 4, 2007)

Targaniskava looks up, clearly surprised, but his features calm down as he recognizes you, "Ah, my friend. Nothing of note; how's the missus?" before you understand why he's acting so out of character, you feel a touch of _kesh_. "A great deal of things have happened, that I don't know whether to dismiss or not."

"First, a lieutenant of the Watch was brutally cut down on the street today; a good friend of mine. An elf - Valenar, by the looks of him - flashes in your mind briefly.
Second, the Riedran Ambassador - who've been out of town the last few weeks - has apparently been succeeded by someone I've been unable to identify.
Thirdly, I worry for my own personal safety. I may guard the rich, but I live anywhere but. Daask activity near my home has increased, and though I've not yet been hurt" You feel a stab of fear through the mindlink. "I fear it's only a matter of time."

*Olot*, and *Frundor* you see Hashkavak stop up to talk with his friend, who seems entirely unconcerned and says but a few quick words, yet the two seem as locked in conversation as any you can remember.

*Meredith*, you notice a man dressed in _glamerweave_ clothing exiting the inn and your eyes briefly make eye-contact before he looks away and successfully manages to hide between the other people on the street. You are sure, however, that the man entered the inn shortly after you, Hashkavak and Finn and has chosen to leave now, just a short moment later.

*Finn* you are, however, surprised to find a gargoyle walk clumsily over to you, with an envelope in his hand. It's rough voice only says: "To you. From Medani" before forcing the envelope into your hand and takes off.

[sblock="Letter"]Dear Mr. Kincadd,
I would request your _discretion_ regarding my daughter and her ill-advised decisions this previous night. I am sure we can come to an arrangement.

Regards,
Trelib d'Medani[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 4, 2007)

Olot whispers to Frundor, Mind reader? They have to be talking, even though they are not. I must admit, it seems the only way. Olot realizes the potential danger of a mind reader and figets nervously.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 4, 2007)

"She's doing fine, we're thinking about taking a holiday in Thrane and doing a tour of the cathedrals now that they've finally opened up since Thronehold"
Through _kesh_ "_How, tragic about your friend, I will look into this matter after my mission.  I wonder what could be happening in Riedra, what a shame that the ambasador was deposed, we had such good tabs on him.  Of course that may be the reasoning, which means we may be in greater danger than we originally thought.  Be careful with Daask, they may not be agents of the darkness, but they certainly seek to unwittingly spread it's influence, tread carefully with them.  May il-Yanna protect your path my brother_."


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 4, 2007)

Meredith frowns.  She'll tell everyone once they gather again, but Hashkavak seems to be trying to keep tabs on things and he already knows about her abilities..

[sblock=mcnathan80]For a moment, Hashkavak hears Meredith's voice in his mind.
_Sorry to interupt, but I think someone's been watching us._
The contact is fleeting, so Hashkavak can't respond and likely does't have all the information.[/sblock]

Meredith manifests _missive_, targetting Hashkavak.  She moves to the side of the path to try to keep people from noticing and attempts to dispense with the display--Unsuccessfully, so anyone within 15 feet of Meredith or Hashkavak "hears" a small mental chime for an instant.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hashkavak* you see Targaniskava manage the two conversations almost flawlessly, clearly a practiced skill: "Ah, sounds interesting, my brother, let me know how it goes.
"But I'd better be leaving; dawdling won't keep vermin out of my home,"
"May your fortunes be better than mine. Il-Yanna's light upon you"
His face shows signs of surprise for a moment, as the mental chime sounds, and he asks: "A protegé? Tell her to watch the noise," with these words you feel the mindlink break and Targaniskava starts to turn around to leave.

As you hear Merediths warning your suspicions are confirmed, out of the corner of your eye do you see a middle-aged man dressed in glamerweave move past you at a leisurely pace, though he is clearly watching you; he seems familiar somehow, though you cannot immediately connect the face.
As soon as the man realizes that he's been spotted he makes a snap decision and enters through the door of the nearest store: "Shiltan's - Fine Silverware"

*Meredith*, you (unfortunately) do not spot the man again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

*"I'm afraid things have become disadvantageous to us my friend. First this man appears to talk telepathically to our 'friend'. He only knows what did that man tell him. And now we face an uncomfortable doubt. I suggest to act naturally, and prey to not cross any person that can recognize us."* Frumbor whispers back to Olot.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 5, 2007)

"And upon you too my brother."
Walking back to the group Hashkavak lets them in on what Meredith told him. "Change of plans guys, it seems we have a visitor.  I'm going to go in and see what this guy wants with us.  Finn, Meredith, we're going to need to do this quietly, so come with me.  Olot, Frundor I want you to guard the doors in case this guy tries to escape, please be careful, I'd like to be able to question this person so let's keep him alive" he says leveling his gaze at Olot.  "Okay let's do this," he says, walking to Shiltan's Fine Silver.

[sblock=OOC]I'm walking in and if I can spot him I'm dropping a charm person on him.  DC 15 will save, +12 bluff check to avoid being noticed[/sblock]


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 5, 2007)

Meredith nods.  She gives Frundor and Olot a quick description so that they know who to stop before following Hashkavak inside.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 5, 2007)

There more than one way in? I can handle alive, but he may be hurt some. No promises about that.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 5, 2007)

"There may be more than one way, Olot, guard the front in case he gets out, Frundor see if you can find a back door and and guard it."


----------



## Zurai (Nov 5, 2007)

Finn will enter alongside Meredith and Hashkavak. He'll attempt to spot the tail and if it looks like he's trying to escape, will initiate _shadow jaunt_ to teleport into his path.

OOC: Spot +3.

[sblock=Readied Manuevers]_Wind Stride, Clinging Shadow Strike, Shadow Blade Technique, Shadow Jaunt, Wolf Fang Strike_

Currently in _Step of the Wind_ stance - ignores movement penalties and skill checks associated with difficult terrain and gains attack/bull rush/trip bonuses against opponents in difficult terrain.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

Frundor nods, and goes around the building, searching for windows or back doors.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 5, 2007)

So, *Hashkavak* as you enter first, you're met with a surprise; the man who's tried to "escape" into the store isn't making an effort to be undetected in here. In fact, he's standing front to you, smiling. _[Readed Action: charm person. Bluff to resist getting detected: 15. Will save rolled in secret]_

*Meredith* and *Finn*, you enter and see the man make no effort to escape. Instead, he is merely smiling at you, silent for the moment.

*Finn*, I've allowed myself to make a Knowledge check for you.
[sblock="Know: DC 23"]You recognize the man as Victor Saint-Demain; one of Sharns most skilled inquisitives. He always gets his man.
Victor's talents are matched only by his arrogance. He carries his trademark sword cane wherever he goes.[/sblock]

OOC: Any actions? Or are you going to wait for him to act?


----------



## Zurai (Nov 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Victor Saint-Demain? Any relation to _Allan_ Demain, our benefactor? The answer may change my reaction.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 5, 2007)

Olot stands outside the front door. He walks by a window, trying to see if the group enter. If he can't see them, then he'll stand by the front door.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 5, 2007)

*OOC:* Sorry, Zurai you don't know.

EDIT: Hrmph... apparently my attachment wasn't added properly above before.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

If Frundor don't find any other way out, he will come back where Olot is.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

ooc: he seems like the kind of guy Olot would actually eat if given the chance lol


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

OOC: Yes, like the winner of one of Frundors eldrich blasts =P


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 6, 2007)

So, *Olot* you stand in front of a window looking at the man; who seems to have taken no hostile action against your companions.

*Frundor* you go around the building and find a backdoor, though it seems securely locked. You note that the back of the building is a lot less impressive than the front, with plenty of broken cobblestones and puddles [difficult terrain].

*Finn*, *Hashkavak*, *Meredith* what do you do?


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 6, 2007)

"Well sir, you were looking for us and now you've found us.  What can we help you with?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

Olot walks back and forth in front of the building.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 6, 2007)

"Hello friend, it's good to see you.  I was just about to say hello until I saw you walk into this shop and figured I'd just come in and greet you like civilized human beings."

[sblock=OOC]Ok so a few things going on here, if the charm worked he'll be friendly to me so we should probably treat him as such until we are proven otherwise.  I have a local check of +8, and bardic knowledge +7 to see if I know this guy too.  A sense motive check of +3 in case he's faking, a bluff of +11 if I know he's faking, or a diplomacy of +15 if my sense motive fails (since I assume it worked and will talk like a friend).  Whew, that's a mouthful, let's see how this plays out[/sblock]


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 6, 2007)

[sblock="Hashkavak"]*Bardic Knowledge:* Why, of course, it strikes you as odd that you didn't recognize him before now, but maybe you needed a clearer look. Victor Saint-Demain is a master inquisitive, known to step in on cases that no one else can solve and has yet to give up on a case.
A children's hero and one of the few people that the syndicates of Sharn take seriously. He was an orphan and spent a good part of his childhood in a childrens home before he was adopted by the wealthy Demain-family.[/sblock]

"I should've known you'd spot me. You people seem on your guard a lot, eh? Still, you have to admit," he shifts slightly, "it took most of you a while to spot me. Only Hashkavak seemed to spot me after only a few days," he says with wounded pride.

A small bell tinkles as a dwarf walks out of the backroom to stand behind the counter (approx. 20ft. away). "So..." he pauses as he assesses the situation, "what kind of odd gathering is this?" he grins.

Victor waves him off, "Don't worry, Shiltan. I'm just chatting," the dwarf looks scared a moment and Victor adds, "with _friends_" clearly meant to calm the frightened dwarf.

"A shame I got caught, really. I was supposed to keep tabs on you people for my dear brother - you know him, I believe?
"Now, shall we leave before the dear Shiltan has a nervous breakdown?" he points over his shoulder, at the still frightened Shiltan.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 6, 2007)

"Absolutely, friend Victor. Where do you suggest we head to? Your brother - would that be Allan?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 6, 2007)

Olot looks in the window again, to see if the strange stand off has ended.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 6, 2007)

"Absolutely, friend let us find a nice cafe where we can talk more privately"

As he passes by Finn he quietly says "Frundor was out back could you quietly get him?"


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 7, 2007)

"My brother?" he asks, "well, it depends on your definition, I guess. Technically, we're not related I just think of him that way, is all. His parents adopted me in my early-teens," he trailed off.

"Hmmm... as for where we're heading, might we not as well keep going to Overlook? Don't want to let a lil' bastard like Rurin roam around there too long, eh?"

*Hashkavak*, you're confident that he isn't faking his good nature - though whether it was your spell or his natural behaviour is, of course impossible to tell at present.

Olot, you see the three burst in the door, Hashkavak saying something and everything stops for a moment; no one dares move. Then the stranger says something and everyone seems willing to leave. Puzzling, indeed.

*OOC:* What's the duration of Charm Person, BTW?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 7, 2007)

Olot stares at the group. He is torn between going inside to see if they are alright, and staying outside. He finally decides that it's better for him to stay away from the main group now, that way if something happened to them, he could potentially be the "knight in shining armor."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 8, 2007)

"Of course Viktor, that is a perfect idea.  Let us all head to Overlook."

Again, to Finn (quietly): "Let's try to keep Frundor a secret for now, just in case."

[sblock=OOC]Charm lasts for 3 hours at 3rd level[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Nov 8, 2007)

Finn slips out ahead of Meredith, Hashkavak, and Victor and slips into the area behind the building as quickly and stealthily as possible. He looks around for Frundor then whispers to him, "He's Victor Saint-Demain, a relatively famous Inquisitive here in town, and apparantly a relative of Allan Demain. He seems friendly enough and claims to have been keeping tabs on all of us in the last few days, but if you don't mind, could you try to hang back and stay out of sight, just in case we need a surprise for him later?"

[sblock=OOC]Hide and Move Silently are +10, if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 8, 2007)

Meredith doesn't say anything, thinking about the situation without really reaching any conclusions.

_He already knows where we're going and who we're meeting, so there's no reason to hide it from him anyway.  I don't think our "opponents" even know who we are, so he probably is with Demain...  He could be the one who found us all in the first place._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2007)

*"That will be ... wise. I shall remain in the shadows." *Frundor states *"But I must confess I would love to 'surprise' such a pompous person"* he says smiling.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 8, 2007)

Olot walks along the to the corner of the building. He rounds the corner on the same side that Frundor went down.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 8, 2007)

Satisfied that for now Frundor's position remains a secret Hashkavak proceeds to lead Viktor out of the shop.  "Beutiful day here in Sharn wouldn't you say?  It's only looking like it will rain today.  I tell you after spending the last month in Aundaire I'm definitely eager to enjoy some southern Breland weather and cuisine.  It was just so cold and dry all the time up there.  And the food... Well don't get me started on the food.  I would say Adarians have more flavor in their food than Aundaire, I almost was looking forward to taslek broth by the time I was done up there," he says with a wink, hoping he has suitably distracted Viktor while leading him outside.
[sblock=OOC]Bluff of +11 just in case[/sblock]


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 9, 2007)

Victor nods, "More flavour, Hashkavak? I would hardly think so... I find that Adarians are quite fond of the _subtle_ tastes that most - myself included - find quite bland." he throws a quick glance over his shoulder.
"Also, can you explain the reasoning behind mr Termen walking behind us? If it's for my benefit, then don't bother. I _know_ how many you are, and that your apartment is known only to you and _possibly_ Meredith. My intentions have never been to harm you, and if it had would I have come alone and unprotected? a smile spreads on his lips.

"In fact, since you so eagerly let me suggest you proceeded to your original destination, who's to say I'm not some enemy agent out to lead you into an ambush?" he provokes, "You're going to have to trust me sometime, might as well be sooner rather than later, eh?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Does he know of Olot?[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 9, 2007)

"Mr. Demain, you insult my integrity.  Trust has never been an issue, Frundor is merely scouting our rear so as to ensure that we are not being followed.  Glad I am that you found us and are willingto help us out in the undertaking," Hashkavak says to Viktor flashing him a winning smile.
[sblock=OOC]Bluff is still +11[/sblock]


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 10, 2007)

"Of course" he says, with a smile that says everything.

*OOC:* Who knows, Olot? He hasn't mentioned you but then again you haven't called attention to yourself.

Anyway, anyone want to take any actions or are we just going to walk to Overlook for the next half hour or so?


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 10, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] I am fine with progressing to my apartment[/sblock]
Haskavak walks with Viktor and the others, chatting pleasently about nothing of consequence until they arrive at Overlook.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 10, 2007)

Olot casually walks down the street stopping to look in the windows of the shops, but being careful to not lose sight of his new companions.


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Meredith walks with the others, listening intently for clues but not saying much.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 11, 2007)

You all reach Overlook safely, and without incident.

For those of you who haven't been to this part of the city before _Fan Adar_ seems an unusual place to find in Sharn. Whereas most other parts of the city are hectic and crowded, the streets of this quarter seem almost empty and there is a silence nearly unheard of in the heart of Sharn.
*Meredith*, *Hashkavak* neither of you see anything out of the ordinary. It seems that if anything has happened the Adarans are keeping it quiet - though, then again they always do that.

As you enter Hashkavaks apartment you find it more than a tad dusty, indicating that this place hasn't been used for living in at least a few months. Victor seems untroubled and immediately grabs a chair and sits down, "So, I believe you had questions?"

*OOC:* There's about 20 minutes remaining until you're supposed to have your meeting with Rurin here.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

Olot makes special note of the apartment, but remains outside it. He decides to look around for a window to the apartment or any other way of finding out what is going on without smashing the door. He assumes that the odds are in his party's favor with whatever is going on inside and figures that he would be of more help watching what is going on outside for now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

OOC: Does Frundor and Finn know that the guy has spoted them?


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 12, 2007)

"Please excuse the dust, I've been gone for several months and had just returned to find a note on my door requiring immediate attention.  I didn't even have time for tea.  Speaking of which, would anybody like some spiced thrakleberry tea from Thrane?"  Hashkavak asks while busying himself in the kitchen.  "Actually Viktor, I do have some questions:  How long were you looking for us, and how did you know where to find us?  I know that you are the most repected inquisitive in Sharn, if not in all of Korvaire, but I think it would be good to get all our cards out on the table, as it were."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +15 if need be, also I would have let Finn and Frundor know that Viktor spotted them, but does he know about Olot?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

Frundo steps in the house, and remains on his feet, walking in the rooms, as if he was in his own place. He lifted objects, and examine them, apparently distracted.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 12, 2007)

"Yes, well by all means make yourself at home Frundor," Hashkavak says with a scoff 
"In fact, all of you, please make yourselves comfortable"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

*"Ah yes, of course I will, you are an admirable host my friend, please, forgive my lack of politeness. My head isn't as much here as I would like it to be."* Frundor says, wielding his most big smile.
*"Tell the good Frundor about this activity of yours, mister Victor. I find it very... entertained. I wounder, does it leave its fruits? "*


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 14, 2007)

"If you're here with the Demain we know, why didn't he tell us about you?  And why did you hide when we spotted you?"


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 16, 2007)

OOC: Sorry about the delay... I'm experiencing internet-difficulties...

"Yes, why indeed?" Victor says, smiling, "Seems you are the souls of discretion," it's hard to tell whether or not he's being sarcastic, "but - as any inquisitive - I keep my ear to the ground when I have to. Normally, I wouldn't do this sort of job, but..." he looks away, "nothing motivates like the guilt my brother can give me..."


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 18, 2007)

"Ha, tell me about guilt" Hashkavak says setting down a tray with mugs, a steaming pot of spiced thrakleberry tea, and some cakes.  "Sometime Kavak can really twist the knife, if you know what I mean.  One time i was down to my last copper crown and he convinced me to use it to by a hungry dog some scrap meat.  But what can you do?" He asks with a shrug toward Viktor.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Olot hangs around outside, still trying to seem like any other person in the city. 

[sblock=OOC]

If there is a window to the apartment, and assuming Olot is smart enough to figure out which one it is, he will sit across the street where he can see the windows. If there is no window, he will simply walk inside and stand outside the door. [/sblock]


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 18, 2007)

"Since you knew us well enough to follow us, discretion became moot.  On your end, however, remaining unseen probably would have helped."


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 18, 2007)

"Underestimated you folks, is all," he smiles, "had I known how observant you folks are I would've used a potion or two,"

OOC: Seems my internet worries are over and I should be able to post daily once more.

Olot, I'll leave it up to Hashkavak whether or not his apartment has windows facing the street.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2007)

*"Lets get to the point shall we? This senseless chatting is crisping my nerve."* Frundor says in a calmed tone, after finishing the cake. All of it.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 19, 2007)

OOC:  I had envisioned that the apartment would have street facing windows


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 19, 2007)

Olot, you can see your friends as you try to remain inconspicuous but you are unable to read their lips. You do however notice a finely dressed gnome walking towards you, sizing you up as he walks. He appears unarmed, but then again he _is_ a gnome.

"Psh... Rurin is about due to arrive, anyway. Greed hastens the feet, after all," he says and looks at you in mock disapproval.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 19, 2007)

Finn makes himself comfortable in the apartment, gratefully accepting the proferred tea and cakes; he hadn't had time for breakfast at his own inn this morning, and there hadn't been any at the meeting with Allan Demaine, either.

"So why, exactly, _were_ you following us? I understand gathering information on us before Allan sent us his message, but afterwards?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2007)

May I be of assistance to you good gnome? Olot never did care for gnomes. They were tricky little rats.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 20, 2007)

"I like to follow things through; though I guess you people can be trusted," he says, almost an afterthought. "After I see how you all handle that little bastard Rurin, I'll head on home. Need a vacation, anyhow,"

"Lookin' for someone much like yourself and his friends. I'm a friend of the Demaine family"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

*"Could this Rurin be that gnome outside?"* Frundor says, watching by the window. *"If he is so, the make haste and tell us the 'real' reason"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

I do not care for formal introductions, but you may call me Olot. He says with a slight nod. Who else might you be looking for?


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 21, 2007)

"We don't know who you are other than that you're watching us, and you want us to give you permission to attend a private conversation?"

_Although if Rurin recognizes him we may have nothing to worry about here anyway._


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

OOC: Olot hates gnomes, and wouldn't trust one for anything. The only thing he isn't comfortable with is that he doesn't know what the short fat thing should look like. Right now he's trying to figure out if it's the right gnome. He only has a couple questions left, depending on how the gnome answers.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 21, 2007)

*Most of group*
"A private conversation? I can promise not to say a peep, if that's any help. Rurin may know my face," he says as he touches his cap, "but there's ways to get around such worries," and his features shimmer, changing from those of Victor Saint-Demain to those of Allan Demaine in a short instant. "If I heard Frundor correctly, it's time to put the inquisitive Zil nature against the ingenuity of House Cannith."

*Olot*
"I wasn't given any names, but I was told they'd be smart enough to recognize me and I was given this address. What self-respecting gnome would otherwise step into Fal Adar?" the gnome says, sizing you up. "I _work_ at House Kundarak; safety and paranoia are a virtue there, but in people who has so little to fear as kalashtar it's suspicious."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

Frundor watch the man 'face changing' for a moment. *"Bravo, now we do not only don't know what you want, we are now uncertain of who you are." *he sighs. *"I am not happy with this situation."* though his appears calmed, theres tension in the air surrounding the warlock.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

You do not know who you are looking for, yet you spotted me. Olot snarled, letting some of his orc heritage show. I will indeed take you to see the group. Mind yourself gnome, I have a tendancy to not watch where I step. I would hate to get gnome on my boots. Olot points to the apartments, asking the gnome to lead.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 21, 2007)

"Friends, friends, please there is far too much animosity in this house right now.  Let's all calm ourselves and prepare to meet our new guest please"  Hashkavak says trying to inject some calm into this tense situation.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 21, 2007)

"May I remind you, Frundor, that you weren't sure of my identity to begin with. Mundane disguises, changelings and plain ol' lying would've all gotten me a lot further than this trinket of a hat." He notes, "'Sides, had I wanted to kill you would I not simply have slipped poison into that food you're eating; it'd be a mere cantrip, hardly something earthshaking, but... you get the point.
"As for my goals, you've heard them as well as any in this room; if you choose not to believe them, then by all means stay on guard. I'm no Valenar," he says casually, "but I know not to go into the lions den, unless you can get away with it alive."

"There, there, Olot. I was told that there's a half-orc in a group and the meeting is in Fal Adar, it'd be unreasonable to assume to remain hidden here. The Kalashtar call it a refuge, but for an orc, it's hardly a place to remain inconspicuous."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

Aye, it's a town not fit for a half-orc, but then again, I do not know a town that is. Olot stops walking, There is a man, was following the group. Not sure what's going on with all that though. At times it seems like he is well known, but it seems they are all uneasy as well. You know of any others that know about this little......... job of ours? Olot guides the gnome to the apartments, making sure to not walk either in front of or behind the sneaky little thing.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 22, 2007)

"The less I know of you people's interest in my work the better," the gnome says, "I agreed to this because of Demaine, but your rag-tag group is none of my business." Rurin says and walks calmly through the unlocked door after having been led to it by Olot.

"So? I hear you people have questions for me?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 23, 2007)

Olot follows the gnome inside the room, putting his massive back against the door. Little one came and found me outside. You know him? He sees the man that was tailing the group, Who are you?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2007)

*"So... Rurin, the gnome working at the house Kundarak is that right?" *Frundor asks, watching the gnome straight in his eyes. *"Come, join us good gnome, have a piece of cake, or taste this delicious tea."* he says with a smile.
[sblock=OOC]Frundor as Diplomat (I think I should add the +2 from charisma right?)[/sblock]

Edit: Too many spell mistakes! T_T


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 23, 2007)

"Olot, you wound me," the disguised Victor says with a wink, "You didn't think we'd leave something important _exclusively_ in your hands?"

At the offer of such hospitality the gnome becomes suspicious, but hesitantly moves in to grab a chair and helps himself to a piece of cake - which he sniffs at first, before eating. "I am a scribe for House Kundarak, yes. The dwarves may have unsurpassed security, but they tend to make themselves scarce when it comes to paperwork."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm not the one to be playing your pleasantries on, Mr. Wink. Olot states coldly, leaning on the door.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 23, 2007)

> "So? I hear you people have questions for me?"




"Just one, how in the name of il-Yanna, are we supposed to do this thing?!?"


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 23, 2007)

"Okay," Rurin sighs, "Unless I miss my guess you're all trying to scope out House Kundarak and if outsiders are hired for such a job, it's big. That either means a break-in or selling security secrets. Either way," he takes a bite of his cake, "you're going to need a way in. That's me.
"There's a window on the roof - in the north-eastern corner - which is warded, reinforced and sovereign glued. Nearly impossible to get in. It is also the window to my office. With a bit of _persuasion_," he says with undisguised greed, "I could be convinced to leave it unlocked and remove the warding spell for an evenings time. Hell, I could even get you a map of the place, guard-shifts, or even their salaries if you want. Can't sneak out the master ledgers, though. The passwords of our customers are under heavy protection at all times of the day,"

"Now, Demaines agreement with me was that I help you, but whatever business you're going to do while in there I'll have nothing to do with it. I won't bust your cover, _but_ if things go wrong I know nothing of this." Rurin looks at each of you in turn, "Now, assuming we're all agreed, shall we proceed with planning how this goes down?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 23, 2007)

_This is why I hate gnomes,_ Olot thinks with disgust. _Greedy to a fault. I love my money, but wouldn't sell out any friends over it._ Olot sighs heavily, straightens his armor and gear, and plops back against the door.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2007)

*"Speak good gnome, we are all agree with your terms."* Frundor looks at his companions, with an inquisitive, though persuasive look.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 25, 2007)

"Well, I can't tell you everything before I know what you intend to do once you get inside. But I can throw in my two galifars
"First, it's either infiltration in broad daylight, for which you'd need a bunch of passwords and a uniform or it's burglary at night. The latter is less likely to get you caught, honestly, because there's not as many people to see when you get one wrong, the gnome says smugly. "Whether you want to send in one person and hope for him to get out alive or have all of you go inside is a question of preference, really, but consider it carefully; it'll have a great impact on your options avaliable.
"Now, depending on whether you're heading for the vault or not, you _may_ need a spell or two to deal with the guards stationed there, but I'll leave that at your discretion. Don't, for any reason enter room E4 - the common room - I'll make sure to stay there at the time of the break-in to keep my alibi."

"That's what I could think of, off-hand. Now, I believe, it's your turn."


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 26, 2007)

"Say, as a hypothetical situation, that a large monster of some kind was to appear in the front, where the customers were, and start smashing things with no apparent rhyme or reason.  This would attract the attention of most of the guards in the place, would it not?"


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 27, 2007)

The gnome nearly gags on his piece of cake at Merediths statement, "I guess," he coughes, "But... don't you think there's a way that doesn't implicate me in planned mass-slaughter?" the gnome looks quite shocked.

Victor betrays no emotion, as far as any of you can tell, maintaining a face of indifferent attention.


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 27, 2007)

"I assure you that there would be no casualties, and minimal actual damage.  My suggestion is merely for a distraction.  If the monster is unpredictable, people won't _know_ that it's harmless."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not sure what my role is during our little exploit. Olot says as he stretchs. I'm not exactly stealthy.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 27, 2007)

Finn shrugs. "I have some ... abilities, shall we say ... that can be useful when I need to remain unseen." As he speaks, wispy shadows stretch from their resting places on the floor and begin to curl around him, as if they were some sort of vine or creeper entwining around an oak. "I can also get out of some tight spots, but I have to be able to see where I'm going. I can't get out of a locked vault, for instance." He shrugs, then continues, "I'm probably the most mobile of us, and I'm pretty experienced at getting in and out of places without being detected. Never someplace as heavily guarded and warded as a House Kundarak vault, though."

When he finishes speaking, the shadows quickly retreat to their usual resting places.

[sblock=OOC]_Child of Shadow_ stance, for the record.[/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 27, 2007)

To Meredith:
"I like that idea, what if we have Frundor and Olot "rise up" and defeat this "horrible" beast becoming heroes and further tying up the guards with a lengthy report of the incident while Finn, myself, and Meredith sneak in through the upstairs window and make our way to the vault, I can charm a limited number of guards that we may encounter on the way.  What do you think of that for a plan?" Hashkavak says looking at the group.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 27, 2007)

Such a feat can be done, all I ask is that you get me out of jail. If things go the way I imagine, that is surely where I will end up. Even Olot can see the confusion cross their face, You will understand eventually. I have not been a priest since I have entered this town. I do not fear death, but do not wish to rush to it. Simply promise to get me out of the prison.


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 28, 2007)

"Having the 'heroes' on our side may help.  I wouldn't feel as bad about hitting them as I would about innocent guards, since they'd be in on it.  I'd have to be in the front room myself, though.  They dissipate if I go too far."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

Frundor exchange some looks with Olot, and then he speaks.* "I am not stealthy ethier, and the only way I can find to open a lock or the door that imprisons me is reducing it to dust. And I find, as Olot does, the idea of been a hero, most unlikely. You see... a warlock manipulating fiendish energies, and a towering half orc with a blood stained great axe, are no the images anyone have of heroes"
*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 28, 2007)

But we are the ideal creatures to cause such a distraction. A half-orc would get the attention of any house's guards, and a warlock will add a notable measure of attention. I would be able to create your distraction, and hopefully no blood will be shed. Without the bloodshed, I cannot promise how focused, and for how long they will be on us. Olot sighs loudly, I see my fate unfold before my eyes, and yet I do not welcome it. I do not fear such a fate either. I will do as the group decides. Olot draws his axe and examines the edge, Anyone have a whetstone I could borrow?


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 28, 2007)

Meredith shakes her head.  "I wouldn't have asked if I didn't have means to provide the distraction.  If someone in our group does it personally, it'll be obvious who did it and you'll be arrested."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree with that wholeheartedly. Which is why I ask you to get me out of jail, or prevent me from being hung. Olot sits down and begins to sharpen his axe. I am open to options and will do as deemed fit. My armor and weapon deem me to be rather loud, and my size prevents hiding. Olot smiles, revealing his somewhat sharp looking teeth, I do know I'm not as smart as the rest of you, so plan away. I will listen and follow my part.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"Clumsy old Olot and I will do as you see feet. As he said, our skills wont be of much use in an infiltration. We can mount a hell of a distraction though. I will enjoy it. Its just..." *Frundor bites his lower lip before finishing speaking. Would it be wise to reveal their last kill? But if they don't, they will mount the distraction and get caught. And if someone finds out they killed that guard... He could only hope the guard soul is been ripped apart in hell.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 28, 2007)

"Olot my friend, why would they imprison the saviors of House Kundarak?  How could the burly warrior and the crafty "mage" not fit the heroes part?  The fact that you seem malign would only add to the veracity of our caper.  But if things go south...  well then I suppose two break-ins in one day isn't unheard of"  he flashes Olot with a winning smile.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 28, 2007)

Jus' be sure enough to get me out. Olot says, accidently letting his speech slip into a more orcish accent.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 28, 2007)

"Impressive," Rurin says, "I can see why Demaine would've picked you lot. Just tell me what you need and when it's time for me to leave," the gnome says, finding a short pause in your planning.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 28, 2007)

To Rurin: "Perhaps a rough map of the building, guard shift changes, any passwords or keys, things like that"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"Olot, come with me, I wish to speak you in private." *Frundor says, before opening the exit door. *"You continue with the planing, both of us are not the smartest ones, so, feel free to decide."* he says before he exit the building.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 28, 2007)

Olot rises and follows Frundor.


----------



## Zurai (Nov 29, 2007)

"Well, we're told we'll need a password to get into the vault and a second keycard to prevent being locked in the vault. Can you help with either of those?" Finn asks Rurin.

Finn frowns and shakes his head as Frundor and Olot leave the room, but says nothing.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 29, 2007)

"Hmmm... the various passwords shouldn't be much of a trouble, I can have the ones you need by this time tomorrow but the security keys are a bit trickier." Rurin says, "You see, the guards overseeing the vault have the main security key at all times, being given to the next ones when the shift changes. The only spare - that I know of, anyway - is kept by Lord Brannick, who leads the enclave."


----------



## Scribbler (Nov 30, 2007)

"I suppose the guards know each other too well for us to simply walk up to one near the end of his or her shift and claim to be the relief?" Meredith asks.

"I think I know your answer, but I have to check," she adds with a smile.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2007)

Frundor in a very low voice, start speaking to Olot, once they are out the house
[sblock=Olot]*"We are in a hurry my friend... Shall we set the distraction, as it seems we will, we will get caught. There were many witnesses of our little encounter, our life will be taken away if that is known. We just don't face prison, we face death. We should tell them of our incident, but I'm afraid they will not be much comprehensive, and we will be kicked of these really profitable group."* [/sblock]


----------



## Need_A_Life (Nov 30, 2007)

"House Kundarak are known for their... forethought. Simply walking up to them claiming to be the relief would at least arouse suspicion. It might buy you a few minutes, as they investigate your story, but don't expect anything more. Disabling the guards through _non-lethal means_," he says, his gaze lingering on Meredith for a moment, "would buy you extra time, though it's still easier said than done. Spellcasters are far from cheap and from the looks of it, you lack one."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 30, 2007)

Olot nods, thinks Frundors words over, then says quietly,

[sblock=Frundor]

You are right, of course. My death is not something I fear, your's however, I cannot allow. Our previous encounter may add to the amount of distraction we will provide. It is only right that they know. We have been promised coin, not by them, but by one above them. If I am taken, leave me behind. Come back for me before my execution.  [/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 30, 2007)

To Rurin:  "Trust me, we have enough in the way of spells to accomplish this task" as several motes appear and begin to float around his head, bobbibg and weaving as he sings something in a strange tongue.  "Just get us some uniforms and get me close enough to one without arosing any suspicion and I can _convice_ he guard to give us the pass code.  Of course, failing that and I believe Master Finn will need to find a way to sneak into this Lord Brannick's room and abscond with it."
[sblock=OOC]The motes are curtosy of prestidigitation... Ah flavor text about the only thing that worthless spell is god for   [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2007)

Frundor nods [sblock=Olot] *"Shall we fall, we will both do. Come, lets speak to them. Be ready, they may react violently. If we must take them down for our sake, so be it."*

OOC: I'm evil, I know [/sblock]


----------



## mcnathan80 (Nov 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC Everyone] Given the developments in the Frundor/Olot murder scandal, I think everyone should check out my post in the OOC forum and figure something out toot sweet.[/sblock]


----------



## Need_A_Life (Dec 1, 2007)

"Uniforms are going to be tricky..." Rurin muses, "I can probably get some for ya, though. Just need you to return them afterwards." He pauses, "In good condition and without bloodstains"

[sblock]Cantrips are just for flavour, mcnathan80... after 1st level, anyway. Never been in a situation where _acid splash_ could get me out (Of course, with disintegrate being my favourite spell, I can see the use for such versatile spells....)[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 3, 2007)

"We still need the key to get back out of the vault, though. Does Lord Brannick always carry the key on him, or does he leave them in his office? I'm afraid pickpocketing is _not_ in my extensive list of talents."

[sblock=OOC]Heretics! _Prestidigitation_ is one of the best spells in the game! You can do anything that doesn't have an immediate mechanical effect with it, and it lasts for an hour![/sblock]


----------



## Need_A_Life (Dec 3, 2007)

"As far as I know he never lets it out of his sight," Rurin says, "I'd say you were insane to even consider it, but I should've done that _waay_ back in this conversation"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2007)

Frundor makes a final nod to Olot before he proceeds inside the hose again. He speaks clear *"My comrades. My associate and I have something to inform you. Since we are working together, we can't hold secrets that might compromise the mission. We have discuss the repercussions of this revelation, and decided that you should know. 
Today, before our meeting in the inn, we had a little incident with the law of this city. I was disturbed by the depreciative look the people gave us. It makes me mad. So I replied, in a serious tone. The commoners around us got scared and called up a guard. The elf was a prejuicius as them, and he started calling us scum, and that we should leave the city, for our own sake. Furious inside, but calmly, we make our way out, not before we responds to those insults. The man, obviously to proud, decided to attack us when we was leaving. And there is a reason you see us now. I think you have understand our situation."*

_//Bluf +7//_


----------



## Zurai (Dec 4, 2007)

Need_A_Life said:
			
		

> "As far as I know he never lets it out of his sight," Rurin says.




Finn shakes his head. "Then I cannot acquire the key. There must be some other way to get out of one of the vaults ... or ... do the doors automatically close when someone enters, or do the guards close it? In other words, if we knock out the guards - nonlethally, of course, I'm not an assassin - can we get what we need and get out without worrying about the second key?" He looks at Rurin questioningly.



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> He speaks clear *"My comrades. My associate and I have something to inform you. Since we are working together, we can't hold secrets that might compromise the mission. We have discuss the repercussions of this revelation, and decided that you should know.
> Today, before our meeting in the inn, we had a little incident with the law of this city. I was disturbed by the depreciative look the people gave us. It makes me mad. So I replied, in a serious tone. The commoners around us got scared and called up a guard. The elf was a prejuicius as them, and he started calling us scum, and that we should leave the city, for our own sake. Furious inside, but calmly, we make our way out, not before we responds to those insults. The man, obviously to proud, decided to attack us when we was leaving. And there is a reason you see us now. I think you have understand our situation."*




Finn frowns fiercely at the pair. "So, what are you telling us? You killed a guard of the watch? At least you're telling us now, rather than after you're arrested upon stepping foot in the House Kundarak lobby..." He sighs, "I suppose we'll have to re-think that part of the plan, now. By the time we're ready to do this, your descriptions will be all over the city - justified or not."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 4, 2007)

I do not claim innocent in this matter. I admit that I did say my share of words, although I made no move but to leave the guard. I have the wound on my side to show for trying to walk past the elf. I claim fault in letting the situation go as far as it did, although I honestly think such a fate was destined to happen, Olot states matter-of-factly. I must believe that I have shown you so far that I do not go around drawing unwanted attention on purpose, as if I had, surely there would of been an incident earlier when this man followed you into the building.  He said, pointing at the man who still hasnt' introduced himself to Olot. And the little one would of been dead on the street, merely for how I was approached. He paused and added, No, I am not innocent nor guilty. I am as any of my race are, pre-judged. A victim of a world which hates half our blood, and cares little for the other half. I know each of you felt strangely upon my appearance the first time, and would expect little else. This lot seems like the kind who is more accepting of others, so imagine what one with a hardened heart would do. Olot pats Frundor on the back, This man, I have been beside for many, many years. He is responsible for me retaining possession of my life. I could not imagine my side without him. I know and accept the world for how little they understand of us both. Judge us how you will, but do so fairly. A fair shot is what a man; human, elf, gnome, or half-orc ......a _man_ can ask for, nothing more. Judge as you may. Olot stands a half step ahead of Frundor, readying himself to step in from of him, should something bad occur. 

I shall still go to the front of the house if you desire. A wanted half-orc could bring quite a few guards out.

ooc: sorry that was so long, I wanted him to make his case lol. Um......if that should be a bluff check or whatever I will leave up to you to decide. I didn't roll it because he isnt' actually lying lol. He admitted his guilt and asked to have them see the world through the punished eyes of a half-orc.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Dec 4, 2007)

Rurin answers the question quickly, "Neither, actually. The door closes when an the deposit boxes are opened, preventing people from simply stealing keys and sneaking in. And the guards are usually hard to sneak by, being trained to recognize changelings and the likes."

Frundor then enters, spilling their secrets followed by Olot's speech of racism in the cities of Khovaire. Rurin shifts a little in his chair, so his face is hidden from the two's view and mouthes to Finn: _is he always this way_

*OOC:*
Bluff and sense motive in an in-group dispute are really up to you people. Victor and Rurin are essentially irrelevant in this situation.
((Victor - while an inquisitor - has to look through fingers with such things as long as you're working with his brother and Rurin is already breaking the law by assisting criminals, so I see no need for you to roll any checks in this dialogue.))

Also, once you feel your plan is finished, please note so in an OOC, so that I know when there's consensus to move the game along.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2007)

*"If there is someone to blame, it should be my quick tongue. The guard death was his own fault, he draw his blade and hurt Olot, what I can not forgive. Now that I think of it... I don't know if the elf is death... we saw him fall, but we don't know if he was death of unconscious. Ethier way, we could mount the distraction you need, a half orc and a fiend blooded man murderers could be quite distracting. "* Frundor says.


----------



## mcnathan80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hashkavak frowns at this turn events, wondering if the guard was the same one the kalashtar guard told him about.
"Well, this certainly complicates things, however, maybe two wanted felons will be just what we need to cause the appropriate distraction coupled with Meredith's pet while we sneak inside could possibly work, any other ideas?"


----------



## Need_A_Life (Dec 8, 2007)

*OOC:* Seeing as how no one has posted yet, I'll take that as a hint that there's nothing more to be said in this scene. If you have simply been unable to post for a while, say so in your next post and we'll fix it then.
Assuming no objections, this concludes Part I of this adventure and I'd like to reward you all with a level-up... you'll likely need it, anyway (just to avoid the misconception of me being nice). The level-up is to be posted in the Rogue's Gallery thread

"Very well. Tomorrow at this time, there'll be an unmarked package delivered to this address. It'll contain the uniforms you need. I suggest you spend your time until then preparing,"  Rurin starts to walk towards the door, stopping to open it and turning his head towards all of you, "Good luck,"  he says as he disappears out onto the street.

Soon after Victors disguise drops and his appearance returns to his old, "That's what I hate about this town; a thousand little evils like him wandering the streets because he's too valuable in our work to put away." He stands up. "But, I shan't be bothering you any longer. It's time to tell my brother you're more than worthy of his trust - however little that means. I hope we'll see each other again some day," his gaze turns to look at Frundor and Olot, "Just clean up your act before we meet again, will you? Despite your _unique_ charms, I _do_  serve the law of the land and I'd hate for this relationship to sour..."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 8, 2007)

Still don't know who you are........ Olot mumbles with a shrug.


----------



## Need_A_Life (Dec 27, 2007)

Part two starts here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3961735#post3961735

Hope to see you there!


----------

